# Solved: MS Access > Switchboard manager not working.



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

For some reason the swithcboard manager in the database ive been creating wont work proporly. 

When i open up the switchboard manager it refuses to show the different switchboard pages so i have a blank switchboard. When i add new pages they dont appear, but when i check the switchboard items table they are there.

I know its not my copy of access becasue ive tested it using blank dbs and the problem is still there when i ty it on a different PC. Therefore its something wrong with my db.

Any suggestions?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry I never use the switchboard, but if you would like to post a database with the switchboard in I will have a look.
An alternative is create a blank database and import everything in to that.
Have you done a Comapct & Repair?


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes ive already tried compact and repair.

when i tried importing to a new database something strange happened. i got an error message, (see attatched1), for 11 of the tables i was importing, and yet none of these have long file names or charachters other then ABC...

when i looked in the new db a new table had been created with the import errors recorded (see attatched2)

But yet despite these errors the switchboard manager now works.

This leaves me with a dilema.

Do i rebuild the tables in the new db or do i work without the switchboard manager?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

You could try deleting the original Switchboard and then importing it back in from the new database. Personally I prefer to build my own "Main Menu", I have a blank version that 
I can post if you want to try it.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Nope, hasnt worked. I think there must be something fundamently wrong with the DB but i dont know where to look.

Id prefer to do a switchboard as there will be a quite large menu structure and it would save me having to create loads of different forms.

One alternative is to create the switchboard in the new database then import just as you said above, i suspect the actual form will still work despite the switchboard manager not working.

Thanks for the help,


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

I didn't realise that the Switchboard actually created Forms for you.
My Menus are always built by me to do what I want as it gives much more control over what is opened and how it is opened,with 20 + buttons available per menu it doesn't take much work. All the VB is already in the buttons so they just need setting to the correct query, form report etc.

Good luck with the rebuild.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Switchbord manager creates 1 form, which you can then edit to make it look how ever you want. When you select a menu option on that form it either performs an action, run macro, open form, report ect, or takes you to a different switchbord. When you go to a new switchboard you dont go to a different form but its the same form with different meue options


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Fixed it!

ive found the problem and as usual its a trivial little thing.

I had named the database: Lamares [BETA 2.3].mdb
(Lamares = LAN Management Record System)

and it was the "[" "]" thata caused the problem i removed the brackets and everything worked fine. I should have thought about it before but i though that Windows and Office had progressed enough so that sort of thing wouldnt be a porblem, but i was wrong.

Thanks for the help.


----------

